

MailChimp’s redesigned terms of service and privacy policy - mkr-hn
https://blog.mailchimp.com/mailchimps-redesigned-terms-of-service-and-privacy-policy/

======
mkr-hn
MailChimp is one of the few web-based tech companies that's local to me.

